# Staties and Tattoos?



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right place to be posting this question, but regardless

Today I was on I-93 south and I was on it during the crime scene investigation of the double shooting that they had. I happened to notice a Statie, very young, who had a massive sleeve tattoo. Now, I personally don't have a problem with tattoos, in fact I have a few myself. However, I've actually gone as far to look into what it would cost to get them removed if I was ever lucky enough to get into the MSP academy. After seeing this guy today though I'm confused

Don't they require to not have anything visible on a standard short sleeve button up shirt? These were practically all the way to his hands


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

That policy went into effect for the 82nd RTT in 2015.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

Ah, alright then that explains it


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Why do you care, he's a statie you're not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

In 2029, Governor Ming von Lopez will sign a bill which will allow FACE TATTOOS for all members of the Massachusetts State Peace Conservatory, which will encompass ALL state law enforcement agencies.* She (a transgender from Brookline) will authorize it after the merger of ALL state law enforcement agencies and will encourage tattoos that promote fairness, love and social justice.

*All the state agencies will mean: MSP, UMass, Environmental, SPCA, Transit, Soldiers Homes, State Universities, ABCC, and the Lottery Law Enforcement agents.

All other agencies (ESPECIALLY COMMUNITY COLLEGE POLICE) were deemed unworthy. With that said, comm. colleges were deemed obsolete in 2019 when all state schools were considered to be FREE to all citizens who could prove to be undocumented and 1/2 price for all others. The comm colleges were now simply satellite campuses of the State Universities.

in order to pay for the tuition of every Mass. citizen as well as all Undocumented persons, the income tax on all LEGITIMATE...whoa, that's harsh, all TRADITIONAL Mass residents will be tripled, the sales tax doubled and the tax in ALCOHOL, QUINTUPLED!!!!!

I'll drink myself to death WELL before this, I'll show them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

j809 said:


> Why do you care, he's a statie you're not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because I have a shitload of tattoos.. that's why


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Just make sure you wear your hat, You can get away with anything if you wear a hat.


----------



## pd12cl (Mar 1, 2017)

jgraham11 said:


> Because I have a shitload of tattoos.. that's why


Should of thought that through before getting them and trying to join this profession...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2017)

pd12cl said:


> Should of thought that through before getting them and trying to join this profession...


 I've got a bunch but only 2 are actually visible in a short sleeve shirt. They're not difficult to get taken off nowadays anyway

I live in Boston and they're pretty relaxed to tattoos compared to MSP.. as long as they're not offensive


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Boston doesn't have a tattoo policy. I've got two full sleeves.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2017)

USAF3424 said:


> Boston doesn't have a tattoo policy. I've got two full sleeves.


Okay, I change that to VERY relaxed haha


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a full face tattoo that looks just like me, except for how much I look like Mel Gibson. I'm still employed.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

USAF3424 said:


> Boston doesn't have a tattoo policy. I've got two full sleeves.


I posted one of my half sleeves when the MSP tat policy came out, and the general consensus was "no go" because it would peek out from under my uniform.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

Actually saw another Statie with a barb wire tattoo the other day. Seems they all got tats before the policy came into effect


----------



## ThinBlue56 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have two half sleeves, which from what I'm reading, both may stretch a little too far down my arm for eligibility in the MSP academy. I recall seeing a picture on the MSP facebook from the 83rd RTT in-which one recruit had a tattoo on the back of his bicep that you could clearly see extend below his shirt.

I don't know if I sound crazy but depending on how much I would need to get taken off through the laser removal, I would genuinely think about doing it for a job like MSP.

But for now, I sit and wait patiently hoping that the release the list within the next 10 years and a 98 stands somewhere in the top 200-250 range.. Lots of wishful thinking involved in both of those lol


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

ThinBlue56 said:


> I have two half sleeves, which from what I'm reading, both may stretch a little too far down my arm for eligibility in the MSP academy. I recall seeing a picture on the MSP facebook from the 83rd RTT in-which one recruit had a tattoo on the back of his bicep that you could clearly see extend below his shirt.
> 
> I don't know if I sound crazy but depending on how much I would need to get taken off through the laser removal, I would genuinely think about doing it for a job like MSP.
> 
> But for now, I sit and wait patiently hoping that the release the list within the next 10 years and a 98 stands somewhere in the top 200-250 range.. Lots of wishful thinking involved in both of those lol


Honestly, If you got a 98 on this last exam, you should be looking to start your removal now. Recruits were scrambling to get enough sessions in to not get DQed. Takes at least 6months I believe.


----------



## ThinBlue56 (Aug 9, 2017)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Honestly, If you got a 98 on this last exam, you should be looking to start your removal now. Recruits were scrambling to get enough sessions in to not get DQed. Takes at least 6months I believe.


Its just a tough situation to start doing something this drastic without even seeing where I stand on the list/knowing when another academy will commence. Also, I have no idea how far up my arm I would have to remove without asking somebody specifically in the MSP recruitment unit (which we all know how that conversation would go if I tried to call and ask them lol)


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I posted one of my half sleeves when the MSP tat policy came out, and the general consensus was "no go" because it would peek out from under my uniform.


Cowboy I thought you had a rocket-riding clown with tits haha. One of my favorite MC quotes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

ThinBlue56 said:


> Its just a tough situation to start doing something this drastic without even seeing where I stand on the list/knowing when another academy will commence. Also, I have no idea how far up my arm I would have to remove without asking somebody specifically in the MSP recruitment unit (which we all know how that conversation would go if I tried to call and ask them lol)


You'd have to remove it just before the end of the short sleeve shirt they issue you. If it goes below that then in terms of the policy it would be a no-go. I'm sure they look the other way at times if something just peaks under the short sleeve shirt. I too have looked into getting them removed if I ever got that far in the process. I don't have a sleeve and it's going to be expensive even for me considering I only have a few


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

How is there no Trooper on here blowing up the comment section about being called a "Statie"? Disk hats flying everywhere.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I simply have to ask everyone here with a tattoo; WHY DID YOU GET THEM? I don't have an issue, I don't care, but you put yourself through some pain to get them in the first place, NOW you're talking about pain to have them removed. If you always wanted, or even remotely considered being a cop, and knowing just how many departments DON'T like them, it just seems to me a lot of pain and money for...what?

I cannot stress enough, anyone who wants a tattoo should get one. If you like it, do it. I'm not anti-tattoo if that's what you want to do, but, why?

Not trying to stir a shitpot or seem like I'm criticizing, I'm just very curious.


----------



## pd12cl (Mar 1, 2017)

jgraham11 said:


> You'd have to remove it just before the end of the short sleeve shirt they issue you. If it goes below that then in terms of the policy it would be a no-go. I'm sure they look the other way at times if something just peaks under the short sleeve shirt. I too have looked into getting them removed if I ever got that far in the process. I don't have a sleeve and it's going to be expensive even for me considering I only have a few


At uniform fittings before the academy people were getting singled out and they were double checking to see how far that tattoo went. Don't be so sure they will look the other way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

Kilvinsky said:


> I simply have to ask everyone here with a tattoo; WHY DID YOU GET THEM? I don't have an issue, I don't care, but you put yourself through some pain to get them in the first place, NOW you're talking about pain to have them removed. If you always wanted, or even remotely considered being a cop, and knowing just how many departments DON'T like them, it just seems to me a lot of pain and money for...what?
> 
> I cannot stress enough, anyone who wants a tattoo should get one. If you like it, do it. I'm not anti-tattoo if that's what you want to do, but, why?
> 
> Not trying to stir a shitpot or seem like I'm criticizing, I'm just very curious.


At the time I got mine I was real young. I always considered going the LE route but at the time it wasn't my first option and it wasn't until I got a little older I realized I wanted it more. Most of my tattoos actually have deep meaning related to family, heritage, etc. You're right it was a good waste of money if I end up getting them removed. Thankfully, unlike others here I'd only have to have a couple taken off. I don't have sleeves like others here. That would be tough to do I'm sure


----------



## ThinBlue56 (Aug 9, 2017)

Kilvinsky said:


> I simply have to ask everyone here with a tattoo; WHY DID YOU GET THEM? I don't have an issue, I don't care, but you put yourself through some pain to get them in the first place, NOW you're talking about pain to have them removed. If you always wanted, or even remotely considered being a cop, and knowing just how many departments DON'T like them, it just seems to me a lot of pain and money for...what?
> 
> I cannot stress enough, anyone who wants a tattoo should get one. If you like it, do it. I'm not anti-tattoo if that's what you want to do, but, why?
> 
> Not trying to stir a shitpot or seem like I'm criticizing, I'm just very curious.


Trust me, I wish I could go back in time and smack myself. My thought process was always, just keep it above the elbow and you'll be fine, which clearly backfired. Completely agree with everything you said though, I wish I had someone years back to educate me on this whole ordeal. Young & dumb.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

"Do not cut your bodies for the dead or put tattoo marks on yourselves. I am the LORD” (Leviticus 19:28). You're all doomed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Shit, now GOD is involved! 

If MSP policy is based on Scripture, the ACLU is going to have a FIELD DAY!!!


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

RISP allows you to wear a flesh colored sleeve, to conceal a tattoo if it is visible in short sleeve uniform. Most departments should adopt this, as it is common sense and doesn't disqualify a applicant based only on appearance. I thought the MSP enacted that policy after the 80th RTT? Which was in 2011. Either way, some troopers are obviously grandfathered in.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

felony said:


> RISP allows you to wear a flesh colored sleeve, to conceal a tattoo if it is visible in short sleeve uniform. Most departments should adopt this, as it is common sense and doesn't disqualify a applicant based only on appearance. I thought the MSP enacted that policy after the 80th RTT? Which was in 2011. Either way, some troopers are obviously grandfathered in.


81st had waivers, 82nd was the first class it was in effect.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

felony said:


> RISP allows you to wear a flesh colored sleeve, to conceal a tattoo if it is visible in short sleeve uniform. Most departments should adopt this, as it is common sense and doesn't disqualify a applicant based only on appearance. I thought the MSP enacted that policy after the 80th RTT? Which was in 2011. Either way, some troopers are obviously grandfathered in.


Are you sure it's not a flesh colored tattoo?


----------

